# Looking for a church in Atlanta Area..any recommendations



## PinkPebbles (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies-

I would like to visit some churches in the Atlanta area...any recommendations?  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Southernbella. (Aug 26, 2007)

First Baptist Church of Atlanta...Dr. Charles Stanley is the pastor. He teaches from the bible, and from what I can tell, he teaches sound doctrine. It's in Gwinnett County, I believe.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 26, 2007)

Thank you!

Bumping for more responses....


----------



## balisi (Aug 26, 2007)

First Baptist Church of Atlanta is my recommendation.  It is located in DeKalb County.  From 285, get off at the Peachtree Road exit and follow the traffic crowd.  The church is on the left.  Sunday services are at 9AM and 10:45AM.


----------



## bludacious (Aug 26, 2007)

Elizabeth Baptist Church off Cascade Rd.  (I-285)

www.elizabethbaptist.org


----------



## missvi (Aug 26, 2007)

Cascade United Methodist Churchoff Cascade Rd. (I-285) 
http://www.cascadeumc.org/


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 27, 2007)

Thank you ladies for all of your responses...I really appreciate it!!!!


----------



## Heidi (Aug 27, 2007)

It may take some time, but find you somewhere that you may be feed (the word) and are learning. Try out Atlanta Metropolitan Cathedral http://www.atlmetro.com/

Atlanta Metropolitan Cathedral 
Main Office 
999 Briarcliff Road N.E. 
Atlanta, GA 30306 
404-371-9085


----------



## DKO (Aug 27, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> First Baptist Church of Atlanta...Dr. Charles Stanley is the pastor. He teaches from the bible, and from what I can tell, he teaches sound doctrine. It's in Gwinnett County, I believe.


 
ITA...Dr. Stanley is the truth. He teaches sound doctrine.


----------



## p31woman (Aug 27, 2007)

New Birth South Metropolitian Church in Jonesboro, GA 

www.newbirthsouth.org


----------



## ElegantExotic (Aug 27, 2007)

Destiny Metropolitian is really nice: http://www.destinymetro.org/contact.html


----------



## pearlygurl (Aug 27, 2007)

bludacious said:


> Elizabeth Baptist Church off Cascade Rd.  (I-285)
> 
> www.elizabethbaptist.org



I love Craig Oliver...he often preaches at my church for revivals


----------



## pearlygurl (Aug 27, 2007)

I would also recommend Greater Travelers Rest in Decatur, GA with Pastor E. Dewey Smith.

http://www.greatertravelersrest.org/


----------



## p31woman (Aug 31, 2007)

pearlygurl said:


> I would also recommend Greater Travelers Rest in Decatur, GA with Pastor E. Dewey Smith.
> 
> http://www.greatertravelersrest.org/


 
My mom goes here.  She loves it


----------



## live2bgr8 (Aug 31, 2007)

MissBermuda said:


> Destiny Metropolitian is really nice: http://www.destinymetro.org/contact.html


 
Destiny Metro is my mom's church.  

We go to Victory World Church in Norcross (Gwinnett). Sound teaching without apology.

I also like pastor Charles Stanley's church First Baptist Atlanta. His son's church (Andy Stanley) has sound teaching as well. He's located in Alpharetta. 

ETA: There are more suggestions in this thread:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=136745&highlight=churches+atlanta


----------



## Kenedie (Aug 31, 2007)

kelouis75 said:


> That's my mom's church.


 
It's mine as well.


----------



## foxxymami (Aug 31, 2007)

What kind of churches have you all listed?  By that I mean, denomination.  I saw one Methodist.  Are all the other ones Non-denomination?


----------



## live2bgr8 (Aug 31, 2007)

Kenedie said:


> It's mine as well.


 
That's great! I edited my comment. We're on the other side of town and go to Victory World Church, but sometimes I visit Destiny.


----------



## live2bgr8 (Aug 31, 2007)

foxxymami said:


> What kind of churches have you all listed? By that I mean, denomination. I saw one Methodist. Are all the other ones Non-denomination?


 
I know Victory (www.victorywc.org) and Destiny (the link's located above) are non-denominational, many of the others listed were Baptist/Missionary Baptist/Southern Baptist.


----------



## godsflowerrr (Sep 3, 2007)

First Baptist Church of Atlanta...Dr Charles Stanley (Southern Baptist)
and
Free Chapel in Gainesville Ga...Jentezen Franklin...(nondenom) freechapel.org

you will definitely be fed with the word at these two


----------



## foxxymami (Jan 24, 2008)

BUMP!

I need a church home, I feel so lost here .  Been in ATL for a month now and there are so many churches that I don't know what to do.  I guess I'll go visit them all one by one..? 

My church back home is called Blank Blank Christan Center and it's non-denominational.  So maybe I'll try some ND churches first...


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 24, 2008)

foxxymami said:


> BUMP!
> 
> I need a church home, I feel so lost here .  Been in ATL for a month now and there are so many churches that I don't know what to do.  I guess I'll go visit them all one by one..?
> 
> My church back home is called Blank Blank Christan Center and it's non-denominational.  So maybe I'll try some ND churches first...



I went to Bethany in Baton Rouge!!!!!!


----------



## foxxymami (Jan 24, 2008)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> I went to Bethany in Baton Rouge!!!!!!



I've gone to Bethany in the past before,  my home church though I been a member for 10 years. I :luv2: the teachings at that church


----------



## PaperClip (Jan 24, 2008)

Great Faith Ministries International--Atlanta
1600 Agape Way
Decatur, GA 30035

http://www.greatfaith.org/


----------



## tatje (Jan 24, 2008)

Free Chapel in Gainesville is the one I go to with Pastor Jenzten Franklin

and another one I would recommend is 

Faith Christian Center with Pastor Andre Butler. The address is:
3059 S Cobb Dr SE
Smyrna, GA 30080
Phone: (770) 433-8800 

Both are NonD.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jan 24, 2008)

*Update:*
I've been visiting a church for several months now that was recommended in this thread and I'm very please!  I believe this church maybe my new church home.
I thank you ladies for all of your recommendations and I hope this thread will be a blessing to someone else as well!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jan 24, 2008)

foxxymami said:


> BUMP!
> 
> I need a church home, I feel so lost here . Been in ATL for a month now and there are so many churches that I don't know what to do. I guess I'll go visit them all one by one..?
> 
> My church back home is called Blank Blank Christan Center and it's non-denominational. So maybe I'll try some ND churches first...


 

Foxxymami-
I believe you will find one that is right for you. Before I started this thread I was a little discourage as well. The ladies on here came forth with some great recommendations. ((((HUGS))))).


----------



## foxxymami (Jan 24, 2008)

PinkPebbles said:


> Foxxymami-
> I believe you will find one that is right for you. Before I started this thread I was a little discourage as well. The ladies on here came forth with some great recommendations. ((((HUGS))))).



Thanks PP, I went to the websites of many of the churches suggested here and they all looking very welcoming.  I know that I'll just have to get out there and start looking for the one that nurtures my spirit and where I feel the most "at home".  Good for you, for finding a church you are happy with


----------



## fuchsiastar (Jan 24, 2008)

Wonderful that you have found a church home in Atlanta! I missed this the first time around, and it has been a blessing to me because I'm currently in a search for finding a worship center where my SO may be more comfortable. We are visiting next Sunday, thanks to the recommendations from this topic 



PinkPebbles said:


> *Update:*
> I've been visiting a church for several months now that was recommended in this thread and I'm very please! I believe this church maybe my new church home.
> I thank you ladies for all of your recommendations and I hope this thread will be a blessing to someone else as well!


----------



## Lady Esquire (May 4, 2008)

bump 

I have been going to Victory World for months now (since my last post last Aug). My husband has been complaining about the size, and how it has been difficult for us to make individual connections. The sermons are on point and the kids' activities are constant so that kept us going....but it does not feel like "home". So I am on the search again.


----------



## Nazarite27 (May 7, 2008)

pearlygurl said:


> I would also recommend Greater Travelers Rest in Decatur, GA with Pastor E. Dewey Smith.
> 
> http://www.greatertravelersrest.org/


 

This is my FAVORITE church.  Actually, I watch them every weekend on my computer at home, BUT my goal is to make it down there (I'm in CT) this summer.  

I've GOT to get to THIS church!!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Aug 23, 2009)

First time seeing this thread.   I currently attend a church on my old side of town - Decatur/Lithonia area.   I've been a member for 10 years and just don't have that connection.   Maybe it's me, but I don't know.   

I'm glad to see Elizabeth and Cascade UMC listed on here because I live in the area and visit these locations often.   I miss that "at home" feel I had growing up.   Also, since I'm preparing myself to be a mom, I want to be connected and active as possible so that I can instill that in my child.   We'll need that spiritual support too.

So, the ladies who attend Elizabeth or Cascade UMC, can ya'll post or PM me your experiences?


----------



## sapphire74 (Jan 24, 2010)

Does anyone here attend Berean Christian Church? If so, what denomination is it?


----------



## blessed7777 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi!

Atlanta Berean Pastor Carlton Byrd's church is a Seventh Day Adventist church. I can't wait to visit his church this summer!


----------



## sapphire74 (Jan 24, 2010)

blessed7777 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Atlanta Berean Pastor Carlton Byrd's church is a Seventh Day Adventist church. I can't wait to visit his church this summer!



Thanks Blessed7777! The Berean Christian Church I am talking about is not in Atlanta, it's in the Tucker/Stone Mountain area.


----------



## rafikichick92 (Jan 24, 2010)

Just as a general FYI, I go to 12 Stone Church in Lawrenceville and it is excellent. There are also satellite campuses in Hamilton Mill and Flowery Branch. www.12stone.com


----------



## sapphire74 (Jun 12, 2012)

I am looking for a church home in the Smyrna/Vinnings area. Any reccomendations?  I am baptist but I am open to all denominations. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Scasey (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm not familiar with the Atlanta area but Word of Faith Family Cathedral is in Austell.  Bishop Dale C. Bronner is the Sr. Pastor and he is awesome.  You can listen to sermons on the website and through Streaming Faith.com.  He also has a TV ministry that is broadcasted on the DayStar Network on Sundays.   The website is www.woffamily.org.


----------

